# Adding fish to your tank...



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

Is there something that can be added to your tank OR inside the bag
of your new fish that can prevent the outbreak of ich? Some kind of
stress reliever med? I know one of the biggest risks of ich is when you
add new fish. 

Anyone have any secrets?

Thanks...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Put the fish in quarantine and raise the temperature up over 84 F to see if ich breaks out. Nothing will prevent the outbreak if they already have it. Once you see it, you can apply salt or meds without worrying about the other fish.


----------

